# Dream Tractor



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I wish the 55 series of John Deere tractors could be reborn.....I would love to have a "new" 4455 with a present day JD cab and AC....and no tractor electronics other than the basics that were used in the eighties and nineties. The old style cabs were a little small....plus I don't care for the wrap around cab door with the seam in the middle of the front. Just a wishin'.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Love the 55 series, too. 
Also like older CIH magnums
Oh and the older Fords-NH are great, too.
I think pollution controls and computers ruined them all


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

I know must of you won't belive your eyes and I'am sure I will catch alot crap for this post coming from me.. but disputably the 4255 and the 4455 even the 4055 were the best tractors JD has made and in the late 80's and early 90's they were king of the hill ...their price still reflects it even today..Mike that would be a dream tractor .. but even after running a Brand New NH I would still rather have a 55 series with a sound guard cab JMO


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Dang I'm one of the lucky farmers to have owned a JD 4255 since '93. My only wish is that it had been a PS instead of a QR trans but mine has nearly 11,000 hrs on it with no major repairs.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

When I was a kid we just had Ford, MF and an IH tractor. Once in awhile I would get into a JD tractor in the 80s. The shifting was just weird to me. So different then anything else. I never liked them and I never spent more then 5-10 minutes driving one to get used to it.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

I don't think I will be around to hear the conversion.. But in 30 yrs I would like to hear the argument on which of these 3 JD tractors were the best ever...... A late model 4020 or a 4255 or 4455 series, or the famous JD 7810 ? In my opinion coming from a somebody that has worked on & run all of them it would be a hard choice to make.. I would rule the 4020 out just because .. but they are so popular that they need to be talked about..


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

The 4440,4450,4455 tractors still reign king around here. I've always liked the 55 series as to they were the first tractors I started driving. I would love to find a nice 4255 or 4455 with power shift to run our rake and round baler train.

Edit: there are two guys in my area that run nothing but 4455's and 4450's and they cut and bale thousand of acres a year. Tractors are approaching 20,000 hours.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

snowball said:


> I don't think I will be around to hear the conversion.. But in 30 yrs I would like to hear the argument on which of these 3 JD tractors were the best ever...... A late model 4020 or a 4255 or 4455 series, or the famous JD 7810 ? In my opinion coming from a somebody that has worked on & run all of them it would be a hard choice to make.. I would rule the 4020 out just because .. but they are so popular that they need to be talked about..


I was just at a farm with a 7810 and I thought it was a hoss. Would love to have one


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Teslan said:


> When I was a kid we just had Ford, MF and an IH tractor. Once in awhile I would get into a JD tractor in the 80s. The shifting was just weird to me. So different then anything else. I never liked them and I never spent more then 5-10 minutes driving one to get used to it.


Sounds like you need to get rid of that no good funky shifting 7810 you have.....send me a PM and tell how much it takes. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

A 1800 hour power shift 4255 in New York for 72,000... Jump on it guys.

Absolutely crazy that that tractor is worth 15-20k more now than when it was new in 91


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

All they have to do is bring back a power shift with left hand reverser tranny back and that would make me happy enough..


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I have never actually been on a 55 series JD but have heard a lot of good about them and have looked online at buying one but they seem to bring such a high price for not so low of houred tractors. But yeah, I too wish they would make some of the older minimal electronic tractors again.....with a comfortable cab. All of this electronic copyright stuff on tractors doesn't sound good.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Colby said:


> All they have to do is bring back a power shift with left hand reverser tranny back and that would make me happy enough..


 A full powershift with a left hand reverser and a comfortable cab would be sweet!


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> Sounds like you need to get rid of that no good funky shifting 7810 you have.....send me a PM and tell how much it takes.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I've driven the 7810 more then 15 minutes and am well used to the not so funky shifting. But if you want to know how much it takes.......I saw Machinery Pete showed a 2003 7810 that sold at auction for $103k. So mine is older with more hours then that one so I will go $95K.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

If you want to go really modern, I just got back from the 4 state farm show in Pittsburg KS. a few hours ago, a JD 8380 was sitting there all nice and shinny, you could pick it up for a measly $389,500. I thought about buying it but my 9 foot disc mower ain't 1000 RPM. There was a New Holland T9 550 too, I was going to check it out but ran out of air half way up the ladder, the tires were 6 inches taller than I am and I'm 6'. Not to hard to see why 20 and 30 year old tractors bring the prices they do, electronics, tier4, DEF, you don't own your tractor we just let you use it for an insane amount of money, etc. Do believe I'll be happy with what I have.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Colby said:


> A 1800 hour power shift 4255 in New York for 72,000... Jump on it guys.
> 
> Absolutely crazy that that tractor is worth 15-20k more now than when it was new in 91


It's not worth that until someone pays it


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Yeah, kinda like that super low hour WHITE that was at Wolgemuths sale last thanksgiving. It didnt bring enough and it was still sitting on their lot as of 2 months ago.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> I was just at a farm with a 7810 and I thought it was a hoss. Would love to have one


I've not ever owned a 7810 but have put a pile of hrs on 1 again this is JMO but a 7810 is a hoss when you need it to be or it's as handy as a 4020 I think it is the all round perfect tractor.. Sorry Mike I didn't mean to steal your thread or dream tractor


----------



## PackMan2170 (Oct 6, 2014)

What's all this fuss about the 55 Series? You boys need a touch of class! The 60 Series is the pros choice with the re-routed exhaust and intake. Can actually see what you're doing!!!


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

PackMan2170 said:


> What's all this fuss about the 55 Series? You boys need a touch of class! The 60 Series is the pros choice with the re-routed exhaust and intake. Can actually see what you're doing!!!


for some reason they are not nearly as dependable or bullet proof as the 55 series.. example 4960 not very popular here in the midwest resale is cheap.. alot of motor issues and trans problems


----------

